# Disney Animator's Collection Princess Toddler Dolls



## suzanna1066@comcast.

Hi all,
I never post here because I don't do collectibles but I wanted to share that I wandered in the Disney Store here in Atlanta a while ago to put some $$ on my gift card and they had just put out the Animator's Collection Toddler dolls. 

They are gorgeous! I bought 4 (for Christmas presents) and I think $24.50 is a reasonable price for them. They were getting a lot of attention and I think they will be sold out before the weekend is over.

They are all really cute but I think Ariel is my favorite.


----------



## disney newb

Yes, they are super adorable! I called my Disney Store today but they said they would be receiving and putting them out tomorrow. Can't wait to get them!! For myself


----------



## Feisty Fairy

suzanna1066@comcast. said:


> Hi all,
> I never post here because I don't do collectibles but I wanted to share that I wandered in the Disney Store here in Atlanta a while ago to put some $$ on my gift card and they had just put out the Animator's Collection Toddler dolls.
> 
> They are gorgeous! I bought 4 (for Christmas presents) and I think $24.50 is a reasonable price for them. They were getting a lot of attention and I think they will be sold out before the weekend is over.
> 
> They are all really cute but I think Ariel is my favorite.



Which store was it in Atlanta.


----------



## disney newb

Hey, they're available on Disney Store website now! Now the hard decision of which one to get...


----------



## dobiemom

These are the ones I have been waiting for! I love the whole line but have to try and divide it up between a couple pay checks so I hope I can manage it.


----------



## heart goes boOm

they are SO cute in real life!  i went to the mall with my best friend to look at them.  i freaked out coz i thought ariel was sold out already!  only cinderella, jasmine and milan was in my local store... but the sa saw me looking at them and told me the other dolls are coming wednesday or thursday.  i want ariel and my best friend decided she wants belle.


----------



## Diva CS

They are also on the website! I got all 10 dolls! Don't wanna take a chance of selling out. Also they are giving discounts on the doll (i.e. Cast Member, Disney VISA, promotional) because they are not limited edition! Just don't know where I am gonna put them!?!


----------



## princessaholic

Diva CS said:


> They are also on the website! I got all 10 dolls! Don't wanna take a chance of selling out. Also they are giving discounts on the doll (i.e. Cast Member, Disney VISA, promotional) because they are not limited edition! Just don't know where I am gonna put them!?!



hi, i heard about the discount if you buy all 10 on these...how do you go about getting that and how much do they give you?


----------



## Diva CS

Hello! They give a discount on each doll. You don't have to buy all 10. I just bought them all because I love having a collection. The discount is given at the checkout when you either put in a code or use your Disney VISA. I am a cast member so I get an employee discount. 
I don't know about a special discount if you get all 10? I haven't heard of anything like that. I just know the Disney Designer Princess Dolls had NO discount on them because they were limited. So getting a discount on these is a pleasant surprise!


----------



## disney newb

I don't remember Disney store taking this long to ship before. Ordered them Monday morning and still hasn't shipped out yet.


----------



## dobiemom

I made my first order Monday morning too and they just shipped on Friday.


----------



## LovinmyDisneylife

Just received my order that I placed on Monday, Oct 3rd for the animator dolls. They came in two large boxes. I noticed the top of one of the boxes had a large hole in it. I opened it up and of course one of the boxes was damaged. It was one of my absolute favorites, Snow White. I called the Disney Store customer service to let them know that the doll's box was crushed on one side and they gladly sent me a replacement out. I'm glad I didn't have to buy another one to replace it  The dolls are absolutely adorable!


----------



## GraceMonica

I bought Rapunzel for my sister. I hope she doesn't keep it in the box! I want her to open it and make her hair beautiful! My younger sister bought Ariel for her as well, so she will be receiving two of these lovely dolls for Christmas! They are cute dolls, but I don't have a desire to buy one for myself. (I'm too caught up with the Designer collection to get any of these!)



AS FOR THE COMPLAINTS ABOUT DISNEY SHIPPING TAKING TOO LONG. I had the same problem with my last order. Perhaps they realized that they were sending out the packages too fast (standard shipping states you'll receive it in 7-9 days) [When I bought my stuff on a Monday a month or so ago, it was shipped by Wednesday and received on that Friday, but when I bought a Monday about 2 weeks ago, they shipped it on Friday and it was received by Tuesday] I noticed this all fell in line a week after the Designer Doll Snow White fiasco happened. Perhaps they are in the process of changing their system, so it slows everything down? Just a guess though.


----------



## Monch

These dolls were like a dream come true for me. I fell in love with the Rapunzel toddler last year, but all the other toddlers fell flat. Now I can display an entire shelf of them.

Do you guys think the success will inspire more from this line? Boys are doubtful (since these are marketed as collectibles AND little girl toys), but I'd love to see some of the non-princess characters and boys and villains get reimagined this way. They're really amazing!


----------



## dobiemom

My first order arrived today and these girls are adorable! I am torn between wanting to take them out of the box to play with and photograph or leaving them in. 

Gonna order a couple more now cause my daughter wants Cinderella.


----------



## disney newb

GraceMonica said:


> AS FOR THE COMPLAINTS ABOUT DISNEY SHIPPING TAKING TOO LONG. I had the same problem with my last order. Perhaps they realized that they were sending out the packages too fast (standard shipping states you'll receive it in 7-9 days) [When I bought my stuff on a Monday a month or so ago, it was shipped by Wednesday and received on that Friday, but when I bought a Monday about 2 weeks ago, they shipped it on Friday and it was received by Tuesday] I noticed this all fell in line a week after the Designer Doll Snow White fiasco happened. Perhaps they are in the process of changing their system, so it slows everything down? Just a guess though.




So I ordered them on Oct 3rd and will finally be receiving them Oct 17th. I hope Disney shipping won't be keeping with this trend.


----------



## Monch

I figured I'd share a group shot of my set. Sorry they're on the floor; I'm slowly bringing home the parts to build their shelf.

As cute as they are in pics, they're a thousand times cuter in person. Mulan is my favorite by default, but Cinderella has overshadowed her a little, I hate to admit.




Disney Animators' Collection set by munkey.bizniss, on Flickr


----------



## Karamel

@Monch
Wow! They look so cute when they're standing all together! I gushed over them when I was at my Disney Store but haven't bought any yet. I especially like Snow White, just don't know where on earth I would display them!


----------



## KuraiKodoku

So cute to see them all. I'm still debating on getting Mulan. She looks a lot cuter in your pic than the online ones I've seen.

I have Pocahontas. The only issue is that I don't know if I want to open the box or not. The tassels on her outfit is a little off, one of them is caught on another and it's driving me nuts. I shake her often to fix it but it doesn't work. But I want to collect her, so I don't want to open her... don't know if I should buy another one.


----------



## dobiemom

Monch, your collection is adorable!! They do look very cute together in the entire set.  

I have Mulan and Pocahontas so far but ordering Cinderella today for my daughter. They are definitely very cute up close in person as opposed to just the stock photos. 

I haven't taken them out of the boxes yet though. Not sure if I am going to- although I think they'd be cute to photograph once I opened them.


----------



## GraceMonica

disney newb said:


> So I ordered them on Oct 3rd and will finally be receiving them Oct 17th. I hope Disney shipping won't be keeping with this trend.



Ouch. Did you have a big order? When I had 10 items in one order, they seemed to have sent it to different parts of the warehouse because it was packed by 6 or 7 different people. Maybe their warehouse is very unorganized. Who knows! It's good that you're getting them (or have already gotten them!?)


----------



## Monch

I can't bring myself to open them, so kudos if you have the courage, KuraiKodoku and dobiemom. If they're still around in the near future and I have the money, I hope to buy a couple doubles to open. Ariel and Cinderella most preferably (not as favorites but as dolls I think need to be freed to show off their true beauty).

In case people would like to see closeups, here are a couple:




IMG_6028 by munkey.bizniss, on Flickr




IMG_6023 by munkey.bizniss, on Flickr




Cute angle by munkey.bizniss, on Flickr




Tiana by munkey.bizniss, on Flickr




IMG_6017 by munkey.bizniss, on Flickr


----------



## Monch

Are those too big? I can resize or remove if they're annoying.


----------



## KuraiKodoku

No, that's fine. Great to see a closeup for Mulan. Guess that's my next order. I have my Mystery Code. So I'll think I'll use that.


----------



## megsoro

Monch, thanks for posting those close ups! I'll def be picking up Mulan or Belle soon! I can't wait for my Rapunzel to get here!


----------



## LLW

Monch said:


> Are those too big? I can resize or remove if they're annoying.



No way!  I Love the close up shots.  I purchased Ariel and Rapunzel for my daughter.  I have both dolls hidden away for Christmas.  I had the hardest time not getting Belle but I knew it was because I wanted her and not my daughter.  She looks so sweet and now that I have been shut out and won't be able to complete my collection of Designer dolls (don't get me started!!!) I think I'll cheer myself up with this angel faced doll.


----------



## vickxo

I love the mulan doll


----------



## disney newb

I was hoping to pick up a couple more dolls on the 20th to be able to use the 25% off code!! Wish I would've waited to order.


----------



## Monch

LOL, I'm glad you guys don't mind the big pics, most forums I visit tend to get snippy about that sort of thing.

I'll post closeups of the last five girls (and if it's too much, please don't be shy to let me know). Each doll is special in its own way in person. Even when I choose my fave-of-the-week, she's only my favorite by a little bit ^.^

WARNING: Belle looks a thousand times better in person. I couldn't get a decent picture of her. I think it's the yellow background versus my flash.



Belle by munkey.bizniss, on Flickr




Aurora / Sleeping Beauty / Briar Rose by munkey.bizniss, on Flickr




Ariel by munkey.bizniss, on Flickr




Snow White by munkey.bizniss, on Flickr




Pocahontas by munkey.bizniss, on Flickr


----------



## Monch

Oh, and just a quick note regarding the line of "makeup" above some of the girls' eyes (such as Tiana and Mulan for good examples), it's not painted that harsh in person. It's the flash illuminating it. They look much softer and better than that, I promise.


----------



## dobiemom

Thank you Monch for the larger shots. Cinderella really does look pretty cute close up. I hope my daughter is thrilled with her for Christmas. 

Ariel's hair is a gorgeous color!


----------



## KuraiKodoku

Okay, I ordered the Mulan with the 25% off, now I can't wait!


----------



## Monch

LOL, it's never a problem providing pics. I think it's every toy collector's favorite thing to do ^.^

Rapunzel is the only DAC doll sold out on disneystore.com

Hopefully everyone got her. She's been popular at my local shops, too.


----------



## KuraiKodoku

Monch said:


> LOL, it's never a problem providing pics. I think it's every toy collector's favorite thing to do ^.^
> 
> Rapunzel is the only DAC doll sold out on disneystore.com
> 
> Hopefully everyone got her. She's been popular at my local shops, too.



It's the puppy dog-eye look with the long hair! It's so cute!


----------



## Alice28

I bought Rapunzel, Belle, Mulan & Aurora early this morning with the 25% discount. My daughter will receive them all for Christmas. 

I see Rapunzel is now sold out. Hopefully I will still get her...my store was sold out of Rapunzel, but had all the others in stock.

They are all so cute- Disney Living had a contest giving away 3 of them on Twitter yesterday- I want to win, LOL! They were giving away Ariel, Tiana and Pocahontas.


----------



## heart goes boOm

my sister wants the complete designer princess set and she didn't have ariel (and it's the only one i have, lol) so she got me the rest of the toddlers (again, i only had ariel) for my designer ariel.  lol.  i hope rapunzel is in store tomorrow, i'm still missing her because we ordered the dolls later in the day.    it's premature and who knows if i'll have girls, but i picture having these dolls for my future daughter(s)


----------



## dobiemom

Rapunzel sold out? I really should have added her to my cart yesterday.  I grabbed a Jasmine to go along with my daughter's Cinderella for the 25% discount. 

Now I am thinking I may have to prioritize the remaining ones better.


----------



## Monch

Aww, it's so sad to see she's even been REMOVED from the website now. Guess she's not coming back.

Dobiemom, you should try to get to a DS if you have any. They'll be on shelves for a few weeks longer, I'm sure. Don't miss out on Rapunzel! Last year's version got so expensive on the second hand market.


----------



## Monch

Oh. Pocahontas has sold out, too!


----------



## sailorstitch

I decided to use the 25% off code late Thur night. I put Cinderella and Pocahontas in my cart. Then I went to look for a small Parks Exclusive item so I could get free shipping. While I was doing that Pocahontas SOLD OUT. *wails* I got Jasmine instead, but I still really want Pocahontas. The nearest Disney Store is FOUR HOURS away! Anybody want to help me out?

sailorstitch


----------



## heart goes boOm

the disney store will ship to your house if they have the doll in stock.  i had to call 4 stores for rapunzel  i called the closest disney store near me on thursday when i saw she was sold out online and they said they have her on stock... when i went the next day, the cast member told me someone came in after i called and cleaned them out!  probably to sell on ebay....


----------



## sailorstitch

Really? When we had a DS here I was always told that they would an item, but you had to come pick it up. I'll give it a try. I'm NOT paying Ebay prices.

sailorstitch


----------



## vickxo

I thought these dolls were open edition - meaning when they run out they'll restock. Am I wrong? If I am good thing I ordered them first thing in the morning on the day of the 25% off.


----------



## Monch

All toys are limited to an extent. They may not have an LE of 500 or 2,000, but they do have a production run. I'm not saying I know anything about how many were produced of these dolls, but even if they made 100,000, that's still a HUGE run, and could possibly sell out quickly based on the popularity these dolls have seen.

Also, they still haven't released these dolls overseas yet, so they may need to reserve a lot of stock for Europe and the UK.

Last year's Rapunzel toddler wasn't limited, though she still sold out before Christmas. I figured the same would happen for these dolls.


----------



## Alice28

I bought Poca last night. So now I have half the dolls and I wasn't even trying. 

I still like a few of them but I need to reign it in.


----------



## dobiemom

I noticed that Pocahontas was sold out earlier today. Good thing I haven't taken her out of the box. I think I might need to look around for some doubles eventually. 

The closest DS to me is two and a half hours away in Raleigh. I am betting that as big a location as that is, they are short on stock or sold out of Rapunzel already. 

There are a couple in Ohio close to my mom. I will have to see if she can check for me.   I am hoping to get Belle and Aurora or Tiana next.


----------



## Monch

So I ended up buying a second Rapunzel so that I could open one and keep one sealed. After I got them all set up, I noticed that the second Rapunzel I bought has no freckles! I love factory errors like that. 

Here's a pic (hopefully you can see the difference)




Rapunzel x2 by munkey.bizniss, on Flickr


----------



## vickxo

Oh My Walt! The freckles are my favorite part I hope mine doesn't come freckle-less. What is with disney and all these oversights anymore - what happened to good ol' fashioned quality control


----------



## KuraiKodoku

Monch, so cute to see her free from the box. So how's her build? Feel like she can take a lot of abuse. And how's her hair? Does it feel as soft as it looks?

Aww, I feel jealous. Just want to hug her.

Anyways, my Mulan still hasn't shipped, no surprise... Ordered her on Thursday.


----------



## Monch

No, factory errors are awesome. But don`t worry, she`s the only one I`ve seen without freckles. 

Her hair had glue in it in certain places to keep its shape. Once I brushed that out, it was really soft. I think it would get knotted up from too much play since there`s so much of it. It got knotted from brushing out the glued strands.

Her head`s also REALLY heavy with all that hair. She wants to fall to the side because of it, lol.

Mulan`s so cute--I hope you get her soon! She was the first one I got (along with Snow and Pocahontas)


----------



## carebee21

How cool that you found an error doll!!!!  I actually like the freckless doll better.


----------



## LostBoy89

I'm still missing a Snow White. I'll get her soon though.


----------



## Monch

LostBoy89 said:


> I'm still missing a Snow White.



You won't believe this, but she's sold out online now. Hopefully your local shop still has her.

Ariel's gone, too. Man, these are going quickly. I thought Belle would be next.


----------



## vickxo

I think Disney should do another set of animator dolls and this time include: Alice (Alice in Wonderland), Meg (Hercules), Boo (Monsters Inc), Charlotte (The Princess and the Frog), Jessica Rabbit (Who Framed Roger Rabbit?), Wendy (Peter Pan), Jane (Tarzan), Esmeralda (Hunchback of Notre Dame), Kida (Atlantis), & Princess Eilonwyn (The Black Cauldron). A girl can dream right?  

am i the only one kinda getting bored with seeing the same princesses all the time. 
don't get me wrong i still bought all 10 and the ornaments and everything else i'm just saying it'd be nice if we had more options.


----------



## Monch

^^^I love you for posting that. Yes, I would snatch them all up. I'd also like to see some boys or villains, though. Oh, and Lilo, if they could make her look a little less Muppety (I love me some Muppets, just not in a line like this).

I'm also tired of the Disney Princess franchise, but it's a huge money maker, so why would they stop? Still, there are some really great non-princess characters who never get to shine. Like Esmeralda. She's probably the prettiest one they've ever designed, yet she barely exists nowadays. Kida also needs to step into the spotlight.


----------



## vickxo

I can't believe i forgot lilo haha i love her! throw her into my fantasy doll set too


----------



## Alice28

Monch said:


> You won't believe this, but she's sold out online now. Hopefully your local shop still has her.
> 
> Ariel's gone, too. Man, these are going quickly. I thought Belle would be next.



Oh CRUD! I was just at the mall today, and studied the Snow White for awhile and debated if I should buy her today. I decided no, and then I read this. Ugh. I need to decide how much I really want these for DD and if it's ME wanting them, or if she does.


----------



## carebee21

Snow White and Ariel are back in stock on disneystore.com. 

I went to the disney store today and was talking to the sales lady.  She said Rapunzel will be gone at our store by the end of the week and Belle wasn't far behind.  I think my favorite in the collection is Belle, so I see why she's selling quickly in store.


----------



## Alice28

carebee21 said:


> Snow White and Ariel are back in stock on disneystore.com.
> 
> I went to the disney store today and was talking to the sales lady.  She said Rapunzel will be gone at our store by the end of the week and Belle wasn't far behind.  I think my favorite in the collection is Belle, so I see why she's selling quickly in store.



Oh good. Hoping they have a good flat % off for Veteran's Day and then I'll just order the rest of the ones I want online.


----------



## Monch

Did they sell out again? When I search "Animators Collection" I only get these six:

http://www.disneystore.com/disney-a...FromSearch=10002&ddkey=http:DSIProductDisplay

Also, do they usually have a website sale on Veteran's Day?


----------



## carebee21

Monch said:


> Did they sell out again? When I search "Animators Collection" I only get these six:
> 
> http://www.disneystore.com/disney-a...FromSearch=10002&ddkey=http:DSIProductDisplay
> 
> Also, do they usually have a website sale on Veteran's Day?



Yep, they're showing as sold out on my computer.  I don't know how long they were back in stock, or whether it was just a glitch and maybe they won't ship, but they were back in stock....

As far as the Veteran's day sale, I don't really know what they do for regular priced items, if anything, but for almost every holiday they do an extra percent (usually 20-25%) off clearance items.


----------



## vickxo

I feel bad when I raise my voice to a cast member but i've had it! Don't wait over a week to tell someone their item isn't going to come after I've called 3 times to be assured that it was and I was told 3 times not to worry it was scanned in at the warehouse already. clearly someone is lying because I will not be recieving my rapunzel animator doll and no a $20 gift card is not going to make my day or experience better or MAGICAL it's an absolute slap in the face. Think of how much money disney would save if they didn't have to keep giving out $20 gift cards for their screw ups. It's one thing if the item is sold out or limited edition - fine i go to add it then it says sold out no problem - it happens. it is not ok to have my credit card charged for over a week then decide I was getting nothing.  - rant over -


----------



## heart goes boOm

vickxo said:


> I feel bad when I raise my voice to a cast member but i've had it! Don't wait over a week to tell someone their item isn't going to come after I've called 3 times to be assured that it was and I was told 3 times not to worry it was scanned in at the warehouse already. clearly someone is lying because I will not be recieving my rapunzel animator doll and no a $20 gift card is not going to make my day or experience better or MAGICAL it's an absolute slap in the face. Think of how much money disney would save if they didn't have to keep giving out $20 gift cards for their screw ups. It's one thing if the item is sold out or limited edition - fine i go to add it then it says sold out no problem - it happens. it is not ok to have my credit card charged for over a week then decide I was getting nothing.  - rant over -



i'm sorry  but you can call disney stores around you to ship a rapunzel... that's what i did.


----------



## vickxo

heart goes boOm said:


> i'm sorry  but you can call disney stores around you to ship a rapunzel... that's what i did.



thanks i'm going to have to, i live in ny, my boyfriend is at med school in nj & his mom lives in pa so we got 3 states to hopefully find one in. when did shopping become such a project  i remember when it used to be fun.


----------



## Monch

Do it fast before they're gone from stores, too. I think a lot of people who missed out on last year's Rapunzel pounced on her. She's sold out at all my local DSs.

PS--I hope you DID take the $20 gift card, then Rapunzel will be almost free.


----------



## vickxo

My boyfriend already called 2 stores and they have nothing - none of them by me have them either so looks like i'm out of luck.


----------



## nitsak

Try calling the South Hills Village Store in Pittsburgh--412-831-5010--Rapunzel Animator doll was there today


----------



## Monch

Aw man, I hope you find her, vickxo!!! I'm sure you will.


----------



## vickxo

thanks everyone you're all too sweet  my boyfriends made it his mission to find me one haha


----------



## heart goes boOm

vickxo said:


> thanks everyone you're all too sweet  my boyfriends made it his mission to find me one haha



did you try jersey city?  that's where i got mine.  good luck!


----------



## PatMcDuck

vickxo said:


> My boyfriend already called 2 stores and they have nothing - none of them by me have them either so looks like i'm out of luck.




Oh, it is too soon to give up on THESE dolls.    We are still getting them in to the stores in shipment each week.  My store has at least 6 cases of Rapunzel backstage, they came in again this week.  We are getting at least 3 shipments a week now.

However, Rapunzel will sell out first, IMHO.  So I would not wait until December to get them.  (But it is impossible to know how soon they will sell out)


----------



## GraceMonica

Belle arrived yesterday! She's SOOOO adorable! I know my sister will love her! I absolutely love her dress!

Now I have Rapunzel, Ariel, and Belle chillin in my room until Christmas. Sigh. I wish I could give them away now! It's going to be hard keeping this from my one sister since she lives with me and I tend to get super excited about these kinds of things. 

I hope my older sister got me Snow White! That would be awesome! 

I feel like such a little kid again!


----------



## vickxo

I figured this morning when the stores opened i'd call around and go figure the one store closest to me that hasn't had rapunzel back in stock since almost the first week they came out just got them in THIS MORNING! I wasn't even going to bother calling them because they haven't had it for so long so now I have one on hold to go pick up after work YAY i'm not going to get the great $18 deal on it like I originally had but its better than not having it and not having to pay those crazy $60.00 ebay prices. I'm still extremely disappointed in disneystore.com and how it's being run anymore and the fact that its taken over  a week to ship out my items. It's never taken that long before. I guess i've just come to expect a lot more from this company.


----------



## GraceMonica

vickxo said:


> I figured this morning when the stores opened i'd call around and go figure the one store closest to me that hasn't had rapunzel back in stock since almost the first week they came out just got them in THIS MORNING! I wasn't even going to bother calling them because they haven't had it for so long so now I have one on hold to go pick up after work YAY i'm not going to get the great $18 deal on it like I originally had but its better than not having it and not having to pay those crazy $60.00 ebay prices. I'm still extremely disappointed in disneystore.com and how it's being run anymore and the fact that its taken over  a week to ship out my items. It's never taken that long before. I guess i've just come to expect a lot more from this company.



I've noticed that since the Snow White fiasco, their shipping department has been totally slacking! Although, my animator doll came in a reasonable time (it was Belle, she isn't as popular as Rapunzel, but she's just as adorable!) Im STILL waiting on a shipping confirmation for my ornaments. It's one thing, it shouldn't take this long to ship. If it's sold out, I'd rather find out sooner rather than later because I could use the money on something else.


----------



## luckyleo81

Went to the mall this morning and got the last Rapunzel from a shipment they received this morning! Sometimes life works out well.


----------



## Monch

^^^Yay, for snagging the last Rapunzel!!!

I went to grab my Ariel and Pocahontas doubles at lunch, and the CSR told me that they're still expecting future shipments of all the dolls. He said he's waiting on Rapunzel and Belle, though Snow White was sold out, too (and Pocahontas after I grabbed the last one, greedy me).

I'm not sure if he has the authority to know what dolls are still coming, but it sounds positive enough 

Good luck to everyone still hunting DAC dolls.


----------



## Monch

Have you guys already entered the contest to win a complete set of the DAC dolls? 

http://familyfun.go.com/magazine/disney-animators-collection-dolls-giveaway-2011-1024980/

The deadline is Monday, so you still have time.


----------



## heart goes boOm

Why?  How long does it take for things to ship for everyone?  I mean my sister and I ordered a bunch of times from disneystore.com recently and pay for standard shipping (8 to 10 business days) and we get it within a week.  

Anyway, how are you guys displaying your dolls?  Currently, mine are on top of my shelves in their boxes... but three boxes are damaged and I don't know if I should get it exchanged in the store or keep it because I might take it out of their box anyway.  I wanted these dolls in case I have a daughter in the future, so I don't mind taking them out eventually.


----------



## vickxo

Normally, BEFORE disney moved to the new distributing center (which i'm sure they're regretting) my items would be shipped out within 2 days - it's been 8 days and not even so much as a clue as to when my dolls will be shipped. I called & they said they were being shipped today - well it's 7:49pm and so far it hasn't been shipped. I picked up my Rapunzel today on my way home and it is adorable! 
I got them for myself to stay in the boxes but if/when I have a daughter I plan on giving them to her to open and play with of course.


----------



## princessaholic

I ordered Belle and Aurora on 10/20/11 online and I just confirmation tonite that my items shipped out today. It was free shipping with a Disney Park item. Can't wait to get them, saw them at a Disney Store and they were just adorable. Waiting for my local DS to get Pocahontas and hopefully Ariel since they're both sold out online already :-(


----------



## heart goes boOm

princessaholic said:


> I ordered Belle and Aurora on 10/20/11 online and I just confirmation tonite that my items shipped out today. It was free shipping with a Disney Park item. Can't wait to get them, saw them at a Disney Store and they were just adorable. Waiting for my local DS to get Pocahontas and hopefully Ariel since they're both sold out online already :-(



wow!  i guess i got lucky with my shipment.  

and ariel is back online today~


----------



## disney newb

and now sold out!! lol both ariel and snow white sold out again. they were both back in stock last night.


----------



## dobiemom

Jasmine and Cinderella arrived today.  I took Jasmine out of the box because I wanted to test the fit of the doll pajamas from the Jakks Pacific Disney toddler doll line and had several observations I wasn't sure if anyone else has noticed yet or not;

They have a decent range of motion for tilting the head for posing.  

They have underwear painted on in the main color of their outfit.

Jasmine has a teal stain all the way around her stomach from her outfit pants. I am hoping this comes off with a magic eraser. 

Jasmine's hair is in a ponytail with two rubber bands in the back. The hair looks like it will be pretty uneven if I were to take it down completely as it has several different lengths hanging out the bottom of the pony tail.

My day was pretty interrupted  so I am going to take pics tomorrow of all my findings to share.


----------



## Monch

Congrats on your new arrivals!



dobiemom said:


> Jasmine has a teal stain all the way around her stomach from her outfit pants. I am hoping this comes off with a magic eraser.



I'd be amazed and shocked if you could get rid of it. It's dye from the clothes, which will dye the body's plastic, too. It's very common for dolls to get dyed from their clothes unfortunatley.

But let me know if that magic eraser works. I know lots of doll collectors who would die to know what gets it out!


----------



## luckyleo81

That's crazy how they keep selling out online.  Besides Rapunzel my store seems to always have the other dolls.  Wonder how their popularity will fare over the holiday season.


----------



## dobiemom

I haven't tried the magic eraser yet but when I undressed Jasmine to try on the other clothing I found that there are stains near her ankles as well from the cuffs on her pants. ( I took pictures for before reference in case I find a cleaning option that works. If anyone wants to see them I can post.) 

The Tolly Tots/Jakks Pacific pajamas that come in this box from Toys R Us and Target ($9.99) fit the Animators doll pretty well. 











The slippers are a little short for their feet and you can see the pantleg stain in this one


----------



## Monch

Beautiful pics! I didn't think I'd like to see the DAC dolls in other clothes, but she looks adorable! Now I want to find some clothes big enough to fit mine...

I HATE the Mulan toddler doll on that clothing box. Where's her ethnicity?


----------



## dobiemom

Monch said:


> Beautiful pics! I didn't think I'd like to see the DAC dolls in other clothes, but she looks adorable! Now I want to find some clothes big enough to fit mine...
> 
> I HATE the Mulan toddler doll on that clothing box. Where's her ethnicity?



Thank you! Jasmine does look a little off in Mulan's themed clothing but I am still not ready to open Mulan up yet.

Here's Jasmine back in her own clothes






That Jakks Pacific Mulan toddler doll looks bad when compared to the DAC one. This is what the doll looks like close up


----------



## ReggieB

Not sure if anyone has mentioned this before, but I did see these in The Emporium in Walt Disney World Magic Kingdom Main Street last week.


----------



## luckyleo81

If anyone is from Long Island I was at the Smith Haven Mall today and they have all 10 princesses.


----------



## vickxo

luckyleo81 said:


> If anyone is from Long Island I was at the Smith Haven Mall today and they have all 10 princesses.



That's were I picked my rapunzel up yesterday


----------



## Monch

Monch said:


> the CSR told me that they're still expecting  Rapunzel and Belle.



Well, our CSR totally knew what he was talking about. I went back today, and they had loads of Rapunzel, and a few Belles.

Before I knew it, I was adding a second Belle to my collection to open one. Good lord, I really need to stop going to DS on my lunch break...


----------



## carebee21

ReggieB said:


> Not sure if anyone has mentioned this before, but I did see these in The Emporium in Walt Disney World Magic Kingdom Main Street last week.



Just got back from Disneyland tonight and we saw 5 (cinderella, aurora, rapunzel, tiana, and ariel) different dolls at World of Disney in downtown Disney, about 10-15 of each.  The main street emporiom shop carries the same 5, however they were sold out of Rapunzel and unsure if/when they were going to get more, according to the CM.  Also, there's a little shop across from the new Little Mermaid ride (I'm unsure of the name, but it's directly across from the entrace and only carries Little Mermaid merchandise) that has a lot of Ariel dolls in stock (maybe 15-20). I almost wish I would have waited to buy them here, instead of our local Disney store, as the boxes are absolutely pristine, whereas our local Disney store, the boxes had obviously been handle, with tiny scratches or indententations or greasy fingerprints, however, by the time we would have gotten them home, I'm sure the same wear would have been showing.


----------



## KuraiKodoku

Finally got my Mulan. She's so cute!
And looking at the website, it looks like a lot of them are sold out. Only 4 of them are available now.


----------



## DisneysPrincess25

I saw these dolls when I was in Disney in October. They are the cutest things ever!!! too bad I dont have any children yet...  so cute though


----------



## disney newb

I don't have kids yet. These are for myself!! haha  But hopefully in the future when/if I have a girl, she'll be able to have them.


----------



## DisneysPrincess25

haha I keep thinking about getting some for myself too but I didn't want to look weird. I am 25 afterall


----------



## Monch

LOL, look weird? I'm in my 30s (and male), but I don't think it looks weird at all.

Honestly, these dolls are so cute fathers are using their daughters as a ruse to buy them. I've caught a few men at DS trying to convince their daughters to want certain characters, clearly for their own sake.

My boyfriend thought it was weird that I wanted to buy little girl dolls--then he saw them in person and made me buy Snow White in my first batch because he liked her so much.

These dolls have a wide appeal. So don't feel embarrassed about wanting them


----------



## DisneysPrincess25

Well Disney is sending me a $200.00 giftcard because they ruined my clothes  from the magical express in October 
but with that free money I just might have to get a doll. Rapunzel would be a must for me though. she's my favorite princess
I'm glad that I'm not the only adult who wants these dolls. they are just too cute!! and someday if I have a daughter I can share them with her.


----------



## KuraiKodoku

I don't have kids either and I bought the dolls for myself. I'm close to hitting the big 3-0 and I'm not embarrassed about getting them. They're too cute to resist. If I tire of them I can always give them to relatives.


----------



## disney newb

Haha yes I'm 30 as well... but we are ALL young at heart!! :0)

Aww man, as of right now (8:00pm) all 10 are back in stock!!! Better act soon before certain ones sell out again!


----------



## sailorstitch

Has anybody taken Ariel out of the box yet? How does her tail affect her standing or sitting?

sailorstitch


----------



## sailorstitch

Has anybody taken Ariel out of the box yet? How does her tail affect her standing or sitting?

sailorstitch


----------



## DisneysPrincess25

So my $200.00 giftcard from Disney came in the mail today!  after work my bf took me to the Disney store and I picked up the Rapunzel doll. I was told how popular she is. So i'm very glad to have her. She's adorable! I didn't take her out of the box yet, but I love it. soooo cute!! even better since she was free!!


----------



## sailorstitch

Pictures of my AC dolls.

Jasmine





















Pocahontas





Rapunzel













sailorstitch


----------



## Meredisney

Can anyone tell me if they have seen the Belle doll at Disney World lately? I'm actually here on vacation (typing from my phone). I visited Hollywood Studios this morning. They have Aurora, Cinderella and Snow White in the store on the corner of Sunset Blvd, but no Belle . Anyone see her anywhere?


----------



## natasja

they are so cute. hope they are coming to the uk fast


----------



## Dizneyprincessfan80

Hi everybody I'm new here and I dont know if I'm doing this right so here I go..... Does anybody know if the Disney Animators Princess collection of dolls is going to be sold at the Disneyland resort? I'm taking a trip there and I was hoping to be able to purchase them there. If anybody could help me out with this I would be soooooooo HAPPY! Thanks


----------



## GraceMonica

Dizneyprincessfan80 said:


> Hi everybody I'm new here and I dont know if I'm doing this right so here I go..... Does anybody know if the Disney Animators Princess collection of dolls is going to be sold at the Disneyland resort? I'm taking a trip there and I was hoping to be able to purchase them there. If anybody could help me out with this I would be soooooooo HAPPY! Thanks



I saw some there on my visit last week. They're not in every store, so you got to find them. I feel like I saw them coming off of IASW in that toy shop, but I could be wrong. But I DID see them in DLR!


----------



## PatMcDuck

Not a park comment, but just an FYI.  

Rapunzel is becoming scarce at the Disneystores....both Animator Dolls, and Singing Dolls.  Not saying that we are completely out of stock, but we are running low.  And we never really know if or when we will get replenished.  

So if you want a Rapunzel singing or animator doll, don't wait too long!


----------



## DisneysPrincess25

PatMcDuck said:


> Not a park comment, but just an FYI.
> 
> Rapunzel is becoming scarce at the Disneystores....both Animator Dolls, and Singing Dolls.  Not saying that we are completely out of stock, but we are running low.  And we never really know if or when we will get replenished.
> 
> So if you want a Rapunzel singing or animator doll, don't wait too long!



already got mine. love it. it's sooooo cute  when i bought her i was told that she's the most popular doll in the collection and i was very lucky to get her


----------



## joxer1014

My store is sold out of Belle Animator Doll, she was the most popular one it seems!


----------



## PatMcDuck

Belle, Snow White, and Ariel are probably the 3 most popular after Rapunzel.  But like all the other dolls, we do not get equal amounts of each doll, as they try and guess which ones will sell better........ as a result we could sell out of one like Pocahontas next, but only because we got less of her.


----------



## DisneysPrincess25

why are all the dolls on sale BUT Rapunzel? doesn't make any sense to me at all


----------



## GraceMonica

DisneysPrincess25 said:


> why are all the dolls on sale BUT Rapunzel? doesn't make any sense to me at all



It's because she's their newest princess so they don't want to put her on sale. They know a lot of people will buy her merch at full price so they're going to keep it that way. She's their newest money maker!  
Their facebook said "Good news! All 10 Animators' Dolls are now available online once again. $20 each (excludes Rapunzel doll because she's our newest princess)."  Disney is so silly!


----------



## DisneysPrincess25

it just seems so strange to me. it's not like shes in a different collection. they are all part of the same one.


----------



## PatMcDuck

It is not "strange".  2 years ago, Tiana was excluded from doll sales as well.  the difference was, not that many people cared about Tiana compared to Rapunzel.     I remember after the holidays, the only toddler doll we had _left_ was Tiana, and we had a wall of Tiana dolls up in the store, it looked so strange.  And a little creepy.

Rapunzel in Animator, classic, and singling doll is selling out at full price, so it is a good business decision.  (And she is only $4.50 more for the Animator doll).


That said, it drives us slightly nuts when they do things like this, because it is a little confusing and annoying to the guests.


----------



## DisneysPrincess25

I agree it must be really confusing for guests. She is an adorable doll though.


----------



## Alahis

For the UK and European lover of the Animator's collection...Good news everyone !
In the UK disneystore website, they said they'll arrive mid-december in the website and maybe in store in UK and Ireland for Christmas.

No news concerning a France/Belgium launch, on the other side (and it made me sad :'()....I hope the UK ones will not be too expensive...


----------



## KuraiKodoku

Kind of debating on getting Rapunzel or not. She's the next doll I might want, but don't know if I can justify spending anymore on myself for the holiday season. So is she really cute in person?


----------



## DisneysPrincess25

KuraiKodoku said:


> Kind of debating on getting Rapunzel or not. She's the next doll I might want, but don't know if I can justify spending anymore on myself for the holiday season. So is she really cute in person?



right now shes the only one i have and I absolutely love her. but she is my favorite princess too. in my opinion she is so much cuter out of her box without her hair all tied back. she really is super cute!!


----------



## Monch

Unfortunately, they're ALL really cute in person.

If you think you might want Rapunzel, I'd suggest getting her before the holiday season is up. I think she's one of the few that will be hard to get later.


----------



## KuraiKodoku

Monch said:


> Unfortunately, they're ALL really cute in person.
> 
> If you think you might want Rapunzel, I'd suggest getting her before the holiday season is up. I think she's one of the few that will be hard to get later.



Too late now... it's sold out online and I don't have easy access to a Disney Store. Does anyone know how often they restock?


----------



## DisneysPrincess25

wow! even more glad i have her now


----------



## PatMcDuck

Reporting for my store only, but here is our Animator doll situation.

Sold out, Rapunzel, and that has been the case for over a week.

Almost sold out, Ariel and Belle.  Ariel may be gone by Friday in our store, she will sell out next.

Next to go, Aurora, Snow White, Mulan and Pocahontas.


We seem to have a good amount of Cinderella, Jasmine, and Tiana.


Shipments are still coming in, so this could change, but this seems to be the trend.....


----------



## Monch

Our store (which is closing in a couple weeks  ) can't seem to keep stock of Snow White. They had a big shipment last week, and it's nearly gone. And my store has a HUGE display of the DAC dolls. They must have over a hundred in stock.

Aside from Snow, most dolls have been in pretty good supply, though Belle gets really low after every shipment. The most overstocked is Tiana, who has her own section.


----------



## Monch

Oh, and on Cyber Monday I ended up buying the rest of my second set (since I'm totally mental), so here's a shot of all the dolls opened. Notice how cute Tiana is with her hair down. I think that's the way she's meant to be displayed, with her hair the way it is in the movie. I took individual pics of all the dolls if you want to follow the link to my flickr account.




Disney Animators Collection x2 by munkey.bizniss, on Flickr


----------



## PatMcDuck

We will soon be out of Rapunzel (of course), Snow White, Ariel, and Aurora.  Then we will sell out of Belle, Pocahontas and Mulan..... the only ones we have lots of are Cinderella, Tiana, and Jasmine.


----------



## DisneysPrincess25

I've convinced my bf to buy me Ariel or Belle for Christmas!! 
Now Rapunzel will have a friend


----------



## Alice28

I have way overbought these for my daughter for Christmas. The only 3 I haven't bought are Tiana, Jasmine & Ariel....

I feel like I should go grab an Ariel while I can.....


----------



## PatMcDuck

Good news, my store is getting Rapunzel back in tomorrow.  

But this weekend we will run out of Snow, Ariel, and Aurora.  We might have enough Belle to get thru the weekend.


----------



## Alice28

Any discounts on the dolls this weekend?


----------



## PatMcDuck

Alice28 said:


> Any discounts on the dolls this weekend?




We appear to be selling though the Animator Dolls at $20 ($24.50 for Rapunzel).  So an additional price reduction seems doubtful.  Every prior year, the "toddler dolls" were an item we only stocked for the holidays.  If this holds true, we will sell out and not get them back in...  These dolls are nicer than before, so they might be something that we keep, but they take up lots of space so who knows.

An additional reduction seems more likely for the Singing dolls, and/or the Classic dolls, (only) based upon stock levels.


----------



## Monch

I went to my DS for the first time in over a week today, and the only dolls they had left were the ethnic ones. No exaggeration. Even Cinderella is gone, but there are at least 30 of Jasmine, Mulan, and Tiana. I can't believe Mulan is so unpopular! She's adorable! Not that Jasmine and Tiana aren't or anything, I just thought Mulan stood out as one of the cutest.

Last time I was there they had tons of all of them. Poor Tiana. They had more of her than any others. People just don't know how cute she is from the way she's packaged.


----------



## LostBoy89

My store only has Cinderella, Tiana, Aurora and Jasmine. They weren't as "popular" (I use that word lightly) as the other 6 in my store. 

First we sold out of Belle, then Snow White, then Rapunzel, then Pocahontas and more recently Mulan.  

Belle, Snow White, Rapunzel and Pocahontas sold out at least two weeks ago though. 

The 4 Disney Stores in my area only have Cinderella, Aurora, Tiana and Jasmine. Luckily I bought all of them when they came out.


----------



## Alice28

I ended up buying them all. My store in Clackamas, OR had all the dolls but Rapunzel as of last Thursday.


----------



## HollysTiggers

I bought 2 x of the dolls (Snow White & Ariel) when they came out in the UK stores on Friday.  I would really like to be able to get a few more, but cant really afford to before Christmas.  

I will have to keep my fingers crossed that I can still get them after


----------



## Monch

Are the boxes the same in the UK as they are in the US? I know the toddler dolls in the past came with cylinder packaging in the UK, so I've been curious to know if there'd be differences with these dolls, too.

I'm glad to know they finally got there!


----------



## HollysTiggers

from the photos I have seen of the US ones the boxes look the same 

I am still hoping to get Belle, Aurora & Cinderella  after Christmas but no ones seems to know if the Disney Store will still be stocking them then


----------



## HollysTiggers

I have just heard back from the Disney Store that they will be restocking the dolls in the New Year  .... hopefully that will mean i will be able to get more of them and create a nice little collection


----------



## HollysTiggers

How many of you are displaying them out of the boxes ?  What are you doing about the hair ?  I had a hell of a job trying to get Snow Whites to look right ....


----------



## KuraiKodoku

Still waiting on getting Rapunzel. I had put it on my xmas list I gave to relatives so I had to hold off on buying it when I saw it in stock. I so hope I get it. It's kind of sad that she's the only one that's still full price online.


----------



## PatMcDuck

KuraiKodoku said:


> Still waiting on getting Rapunzel. I had put it on my xmas list I gave to relatives so I had to hold off on buying it when I saw it in stock. I so hope I get it. It's kind of sad that she's the only one that's still full price online.




I know people complain about this, but it is only an extra $4.50   That does not seem like alot to me, if you really want it.  I don't mind spending a_ little_ more for things I really want.......


----------

